# Missouri concealed carry permit



## Ciliatus (Jan 16, 2010)

I recently took my CCW class and would like to get my permit. The instructor informed us that it was a somewhat long wait before the permit is approved and that if you had any kind of warrants or even an unpaid parking ticket that it would be rejected and you'd have to start the process of applying all over after getting it taken care of. I had an issue years ago where I had an unpaid ticket that I wasn't aware of and it ended up with a warrant being issued. I was wondering if there was any way of finding out if you have any issues, unpaid tickets, etc. before applying. I would love for this to go as smoothly as possible. 

Thanks in advance for any help or suggestions.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Call your local Police or Sheriff's office and have them check you out. In some cases you may have to visit the station for them to check this. If the old ticket has not been taken care of, you may want to take bond money and/or a lawyer the way you make it sound..... If it's really old and depending on the violation, there may be a capias warrant, not cool.


----------

